

Jeff Bezos' Original Job Ad - elptacek
http://blogs.seattleweekly.com/dailyweekly/2010/12/jeff_bezos_original_job_ad_its_1994_youre_a_unix_programer_would_you_have_got_in_on_amazons_ground_floor.php

======
sjs
Original article on ReadWriteWeb:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/history_job_posting_for...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/history_job_posting_for_amazoncom_before_it_launch.php)

------
rit
This has been reposted 2 or 3 times in the past week from various sources,
hasn't it?

